# Accessing SoMd from Overseas



## stgislander

I'm thinking this question was asked before.  When I attempt to access https://somd.com/ from overseas I receive any number of cannot reach site errors.  The strange thing is I can reach the forums (obviously), but none of the other pages.  Any suggestions?


----------



## GURPS

VPN back to the states ?


----------



## Ken King

Don't know if it is related but when I hit the "Home" button on the upper bar I get an indication that the page that loads is not secure.  When I select "somd.com Front Page" from the drop down, where the "Home" button is, a different view comes up but it indicates secure.   Browser Edge.

Edit:  Now the drop down version is showing not secure (is it ad related?)


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> (is it ad related?)



Sort of but it's more "different domain" related.  @David can explain it better.


----------



## vraiblonde

stgislander said:


> I'm thinking this question was asked before.  When I attempt to access https://somd.com/ from overseas I receive any number of cannot reach site errors.  The strange thing is I can reach the forums (obviously), but none of the other pages.  Any suggestions?



@David has foreign IPs blocked to try and slow down the spammers and hackers.  If you have a static IP, let him know and he'll whitelist you.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> @David has foreign IPs blocked to try and slow down the spammers and hackers.  If you have a static IP, let him know and he'll whitelist you.


Ok, so that answers why I was getting blocked when I was in Charlottesville, VA....    Can't get more foreign than that.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Ok, so that answers why I was getting blocked when I was in Charlottesville, VA....    Can't get more foreign than that.





There are a number of reasons why you'd be getting blocked, with the biggest one being that the IP is associated with scams/hackers.  That's why when some manbun is acting dumb and I have to play whack-a-mole with his MPDs, I can't just block his IP - it's most likely being used by legit peeps as well.


----------



## David

stgislander said:


> Any suggestions?


I suggest using https://protonvpn.com/  It's by the same people who develop Protonmail, so it's safe You can use the Free version.



Ken King said:


> Don't know if it is related but when I hit the "Home" button on the upper bar I get an indication that the page that loads is not secure. When I select "somd.com Front Page" from the drop down, where the "Home" button is, a different view comes up but it indicates secure. Browser Edge.


Internet Browsers are now engaged in practices similar to cable TV News. To attract/keep users, they start making more and more outrageous claims, especially in regards to "security." Now it appears that some browsers throw up a big bright INSECURE badge if the site is not using https. Keep in mind that https encrypts data to/from the site and your browser --- especially helpful when transmitting sensitive data like financial or medical info.

What information on somd.com is so sensitive that it requires encryption?! Absolutely none , thus the nonsense of scaring unsuspecting users. However, https is available if someone really wants it, just use https://somd.com ... Maybe its time to force https all the time.



GWguy said:


> Ok, so that answers why I was getting blocked when I was in Charlottesville, VA.... Can't get more foreign than that.


I remember you made this same claim many years ago when we first addressed this issue online. I'd be surprised if it were still an issue. If it is, people can just PM me or email support (@) somd.com to help us address issues.

As far as the reason why, it is because of a mess at the US IP registrar. Blocks of IP addresses that were originally assigned to the USA were later reassigned to foreign registrars, even though many USA-based entities were already using addresses within the range. When I check a block and see it is assigned to a foreign registrar, I have no way to know that there are US entities hiding in there. I assumed I had cleaned most of this up years ago.


----------



## GWguy

David said:


> I remember you made this same claim many years ago when we first addressed this issue online. I'd be surprised if it were still an issue. If it is, people can just PM me or email support (@) somd.com to help us address issues.


Like you said, a few years back.  Just adding a bit of humor.  No longer an issue as I haven't been back to that area for 2 years and have no intention of being there ever again, now that dad no longer lives there.
And if I remember right, it was on my phone browser.  So really a non-issue now.


----------



## stgislander

Thanks guys.


----------

